# 8g Cadlight



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys
I bought a used Cadlights nano 8 gallon. It did not come with a pump, which is fine I have plenty of small pumps. however is did not have the return either. So I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas how to rig something up for that. or if you can find replacements. I've e-mails cadlights about it. I am sure I'll just rig something up. I don't plan on using it for a nano reef I'm just doing a small planted tank for my son.

any suggestions are more then welcome, Thanks guys

Kev


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Some have used maxi jet 600's as replacement. The oem pump that comes with that cad lights 8g mounts directly to the wall, which means no piping. Hope this helps


----------

